# Now how cool would this be to replicate in slot car form??



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I've ben spending quite a bit of time at a Chevy Super car website (Yenkos,COPOs and Baldwin Motion super chevy's) and I found this video this morning.......featuring a 2002 ZL1 427 CI Berger Chevrolet limited edition Camaro super car...only 69 of these were produced...the car in the video is #5 ......

ENJOY!

http://camarochris.cheap2host.net/ZL1.wmv 

Just listen to the rumble of that 600HP beast   :devil:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh man, I hate that when that happens.... the link is busy. But what I would like to see is replicating the sound of a 600 hp engine running down the track... :thumbsup: That would be *AWESOME...*Will try the link later.

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Oh man, I hate that when that happens.... the link is busy. But what I would like to see is replicating the sound of a 600 hp engine running down the track... :thumbsup: That would be *AWESOME...*Will try the link later.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, the owner in the video admitts to owning two of these beasts. He also says that he has a friend who tossed a chip in the car, and played with the fuel settings a bit...then added slicks and ran a 9.55 in the 1/4 mile ........ of course I wouldn't doubt it by the way the car sounds........just hearing that rumble gives me a woody.... :jest: :jest:


----------

